# Alternatives to testosterone replacement



## DavidAddy (Sep 17, 2020)

Found an interesting study at enhancetech. eu/2020/08/04/alternatives-to-testosterone-replacement/ 

Can anyone elaborate. Does that make sense? Doesnt hcg save our testicular volume instead?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 17, 2020)

Nothing works like good ol T


----------

